# Dark cloud (US Dollar)



## MARKETWAVES (14 May 2005)

*Dark cloud ( US Dollar )*

THIS  IS  anoyther  view  of  the  us  dollar...  its  got  this  dark  cloud  hanging  over  it ....  the  blue neckline  of  this  pattern  formation    at  around  90.00  is  probably  the  most  important  area  on this  whole  chart ....  ..  the  revcent  strength  in  the  Us Dollar  is probably  comming  from   the   recent  rate  hike  from  the  federal  reserve  bank...  to me  all  that  fundamental  information  is  just not  that relevent ...
  the  charts are  the  true  reflection  of  whats  going  on ......

   bottom  line
  the posture  of  the  Us  Dollar   apears  to  be  very bulish  especially rently ,,  but  look  closely , it  is falling  off  a  cliff  for  the  last  3 yrs ,,,, its  normal  to  pull -  back  up  and  retrace....


----------



## tech/a (14 May 2005)

*Re: DARK CLOUD ( US DOLLAR )*

Yes I agree with your analysis.
This could also be longer term developing into a complex head and shoulders pattern.(No right shoulder yet).
This next year is going to be very interesting.
If the H/S plays out thats a target of 60!!!!

That will mean a huge rise in most other world currencies.
Sky rocketting GOLD.
Plummetting DOW.
Very high US inflation.

Sorry Im 6 mths ahead of myself and using "what if Analysis"

Thanks for the charts.


----------



## DTM (18 May 2005)

*Re: DARK CLOUD ( US DOLLAR )*

MW

Your charts are very interesting and provide a lot of clarity.  I would like to learn more about Elliot Wave and Gann.  

Whats the best way of learning more about it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bvbfan (18 May 2005)

*Re: DARK CLOUD ( US DOLLAR )*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> That will mean a huge rise in most other world currencies.
> Sky rocketting GOLD.
> Plummetting DOW.
> Very high US inflation.




Most economists say the Yuan is 30-40% undervalued against the USD

Now if China were to revalue the Yuan by 30% you could see what effect this would have on 2 of these events.
Chinese exports will be more expensive in USD terms, will Joe 6 Pack pay up the extra money or will the big buyers ask for price cuts?
Now that the private ownership of gold is allowed will the Chinese start buying gold or more of it if its effectively 30% cheaper?


----------

